# pheasant season



## papapete (Jan 2, 2005)

What are your favorite pheasant recipies. I had pheasant wild rice soup on my last hunting trip that was out of this world. If somebody has wild rice recipie I would love to have it.

Thanks


----------



## Remmi_&amp;_I (Dec 2, 2003)

I have one that I love. It is for appetizers and they take a few minutes to put together.......but I do it while having a beer and watching tv.

Pheasant jalapeno poppers.

Just cube up pheasant breasts, cube fresh jalapeno and cut pepper bacon into 1-2 inch pieces. Wrap the pheasant around the jalapeno, and wrap that with the pepper bacon. Use toothpics to hold them together and grill!

Excellent :beer:

~ I also have made them bigger than appetizer size and that works out great!


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

I saw something similar on TV but they also put cream cheese in the middle...I may have to try that this weekend?


----------

